

Teenager builds Death Ray - 5000 sun intesity - BluePoints
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1351935/Eric-Jacqmain-invented-Death-ray-dish-intensity-5-000-suns.html

======
motters
Absolutely terrible reporting from the Daily Fail, as usual.

